# Stag Line Ltd



## Brian Rowlings (Dec 16, 2007)

I have been trying to remember which ports I visited in various ships, so far I have been quite successful but three voyages escape me, I have tried all kinds of records offices with no luck. I wonder if any of the other members were on the ships at the same time as me? If so I would be delighted to hear from you. Ships and voyages as follows:-
Ixia. from 17th December 1976 to 8th April 1977.
Zinnia from 10th March 1979 to 19th August 1979.
Ixia from 26th November 1981 to 5th February 1982.
I was Master on the ships at those times and would love to hear from anyone who was on the ships then.

Brian Rowlings.


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

Brian

I visited the Stag Line Exhibition at the Old Low Light on North Shields Fish Quay. There are a number of photos on display (including one of my wife crossing the Line). There are a couple of yourself and others one Christmas. Others I recognise are Albert Challinor 2nd Eng and John Groves Ch Stwd. It wouldn't have been the Ixia 76/77 as I was with them both on the Zinnia at that time.


----------



## Bob Cook (Jul 18, 2011)

peter3807 said:


> Brian
> 
> I visited the Stag Line Exhibition at the Old Low Light on North Shields Fish Quay. There are a number of photos on display (including one of my wife crossing the Line). There are a couple of yourself and others one Christmas. Others I recognise are Albert Challinor 2nd Eng and John Groves Ch Stwd. It wouldn't have been the Ixia 76/77 as I was with them both on the Zinnia at that time.


Peter, Also visited the Stag Line Exhibition at the Old Low Light on North Shields Fish Quay. In one of the folders it shows a picture of the Ixia with the port side bulwark removed following severe weather. I sailed with the chap pictured on the wrecked bulwark but cannot but a name to the face. When I sailed with him he was 1st mate. Can you help. BTW all the ladies looked very young on the photos, but it was probably over 35 years ago and we all looked a lot younger then.


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

Bob Cook said:


> Peter, Also visited the Stag Line Exhibition at the Old Low Light on North Shields Fish Quay. In one of the folders it shows a picture of the Ixia with the port side bulwark removed following severe weather. I sailed with the chap pictured on the wrecked bulwark but cannot but a name to the face. When I sailed with him he was 1st mate. Can you help. BTW all the ladies looked very young on the photos, but it was probably over 35 years ago and we all looked a lot younger then.


The smaller lady, my wife, was 22. Can't recall who the chap in the picture was. I'll pop in again and see if I can remember.


----------



## Robbie L (Oct 31, 2020)

Brian Rowlings said:


> I have been trying to remember which ports I visited in various ships, so far I have been quite successful but three voyages escape me, I have tried all kinds of records offices with no luck. I wonder if any of the other members were on the ships at the same time as me? If so I would be delighted to hear from you. Ships and voyages as follows:-
> Ixia. from 17th December 1976 to 8th April 1977.
> Zinnia from 10th March 1979 to 19th August 1979.
> Ixia from 26th November 1981 to 5th February 1982.
> ...


Captain Rowlings,

I hope that you are well and still with us. I was deck cadet with you on the Zinnia March to August 1979. This is Rob Levey, but everyone new me as Robbie. The trip itself was slightly mundane. I can give you the basics of the trip, although I have complete details of times and dates if you require. 
I signed on Rotterdam on the 4th March. Proceeded to Bremen, West Germany to load coal ( I think, but not sure) for Karachi, Pakistan via Suez. About a month there before leaving with no orders. Steamed South before receiving orders for loading grain in Argentina. Called in at Cape Town for bunkers. Arrived Argentina mid June and after numerous weeks at anchor, finally loaded grain at Rosario, with a top up at Buenos Aires on the way out. Bunkers at Las Palmas in the Canary Islands, then finally paying off in Flushing, Holland on 19th August. Hope this helps.

Love to get in touch,

Regards Robbie


----------

